# DirecTV2PC -- stream only or copy shows?



## marklyn (Sep 16, 2006)

I am upgrading my series 2 DirecTivo (networked) boxes to the newer HR series boxes since I now have a HD TV. Can I use DirecTV2PC to effectively copy my shows from my series 2 boxes to my pc and use either the media share on my HR series machine or the DLNA capability on my TV to then watch the shows from a media share scenario?

I have 2 series 2 machines that I need to do this with so I have a *lot *of shows I don't want to lose. I'd appreciate any insight or direction on how I might accomplish this if it is possible. Even if I had to pull the drive from one of my series 2 machine and run some program to move/copy those shows over, it would be worth it for me.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

DirecTV2PC is a streaming only program that only works with the HR2x DVR's.

To copy shows to your PC, you need to use a video capture card connected to one of the outputs of the Series2 or HR2x's and record them in realtime as they're replayed.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DirecTV2PC is a PC program that allows you to view (via streaming ONLY) recordings from an HR2x-series HD-DVR (yes, this includes the R22, which is really an HR21).

There is no way to get any media into a DirecTV DVR other than via the sat tuner or ATSC tuner. You can view media streams from your PC if properly transcoded via TVersity, PlayOn, etc., but you can't copy to or from the DVR.


----------



## marklyn (Sep 16, 2006)

so trying to find a way to move/copy the shows off the old series 2 boxes to my DLNA server folder is definitily a 'no-go'?
Yikes.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't now if this can be done with Tivo boxes. If you have a dvd recorder you can copy shows to a dvd. The copies would be in sd, and have to be made in real time (a pain in the hiney). I've only done this a couple of times from my HR20-700, too much of a pain to make it a regular practice though.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

marklyn said:


> so trying to find a way to move/copy the shows off the old series 2 boxes to my DLNA server folder is definitily a 'no-go'?
> Yikes.


You aren't going to be able to do this digitally, at the file copy level, as the files on the TiVo are in a Linux file format and are encrypted.

You *could* use an analog video capture card in your PC and capture the output of your DVR that way. You could then edit the shows as much or little as you wish, and place them in your video folder. But that's a lot of work.


----------



## marklyn (Sep 16, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> You aren't going to be able to do this digitally, at the file copy level, as the files on the TiVo are in a Linux file format and are encrypted.
> 
> You *could* use an analog video capture card in your PC and capture the output of your DVR that way. You could then edit the shows as much or little as you wish, and place them in your video folder. But that's a lot of work.


Seems like it would be more trouble than it would be worth in time. I might transfer all of my shows to one of my series 2 boxes and temporarily hook up that box (2nd input) to my new TV. That way I would just switch to input 2 and watch the shows I still have left. Not the best way I wanted to handle it but since there doesn't appear to be an easy way to get my content to a DLNA server, I guess it will have to do.


----------



## R1pp3r (Oct 17, 2012)

here's an easier way

ok cant post a reply with url's and i cant link it so youll have to phish it out yourself so whatever i know how you can do it ill be copying and pasting from ehow so here it is...

1
Connect your DVR to the Internet. If you have DirecTV's Whole Home DVR Service, which links all your televisions to one DVR, DirecTV recommends you have a professional make the connection. If you don't have Whole Home, run an Ethernet cable from the DVR to your router.

2
Press the "Menu" button on the remote, then select "Parental, Favs and Setup | System Setup | Network Setup | Connect Now." When the connection is complete, click "Continue" and "Done" to establish your connection.

3
Download the DIRECTV2PC software from DirecTV's website. As part of the download process, you have to enter your email address, which DirecTV uses to give you the activation code for the software.

4
Open the application on your computer and, when prompted, enter the activation code emailed to you by DirectTV. The same interface for the playlist comes up that you see on your television. Use it to watch a recorded show, or watch a show while it's taping for someone else.

Elgato EyeTV
5
Run a component cable from the "Component Video" plug on the back of your HD DVR to your cable or satellite receiver. Use a USB cable to connect the USB port on the back of the DVR with your computer' sport. Turn on the DVR and follow the software setup assistant's instructions for configuring it.

6
Download Elgato's EyeTV software program to your computer (see Resources). Open the software and use the playlist to identify the shows you want to watch or record on your computer's hard drive. The program-guide service comes from "TV Guide" and requires an annual subscription after the first year.

7
Set the recording schedule using the EyeTV interface to have your DVR send the shows you want straight to your computer's hard drive. If you intend to keep the recording, use EyeTV's editing option to cut out parts of the show you don't want, such as commercials.

TiVo
8
Hook up your TiVo DVR to your home network. If you have a wired network, connect an Ethernet cable from TiVo's Ethernet port or Ethernet adapter to the router. To connect wirelessly, purchase a separate TiVo adapter to connect with Wi-Fi (see Resources).

9
Download the necessary software to your PC or Mac. PCs use free TiVo Desktop Software, but if you use a Mac, you have to purchase Roxio Toast Titanium software to obtain the TiVo Transfer application. Install and open the software.

10
Look up TiVo recordings in the software interface and identify the ones you want to transfer from your DVR. On a PC, click "Pick Recordings to Transfer," then select a show. On a Mac, first enter an access key, available from TiVo's website, then press "Create Transfer" to identify the shows you want to place on your computer. Clicking "Auto Transfer" allows you to set your TiVo to transfer all subsequent episodes of the same series.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

R1pp3r said:


> here's an easier way
> 
> ok cant post a reply with url's and i cant link it so youll have to phish it out yourself so whatever i know how you can do it ill be copying and pasting from ehow so here it is...
> 
> ...


#5 makes no sense.
Why would I connect the component outputs to a cable box, and what SAT receiver accepts component inputs? 

DirecTV2PC doesn't transfer a recording. It only streams it to the PC and uses the network.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe he meant connect the component outputs to the eyeTV inputs, then a usb cable from the eyetv to PC.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I believe he meant connect the component outputs to the eyeTV inputs, then a usb cable from the eyetv to PC.


I looked into Elgato EyeTV a bit and it has nothing to do with DirecTV2PC.
Most of it is for Apple products, and DirecTV "tuners" aren't supported.

If you're wanting to capture video, it looks like they offer a product to be able to, but there are many other products out there to do the same thing.

The post really doesn't make too much sense, nor am I sure you'll be able to control a DirecTV receiver through USB.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Agree DirecTV2PC isn't necessary or useful in this scenario, but as I understand the EyeTV box, it takes component input and sends it via USB to the computer - A MAC only.

It basically records the files on the MAC.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Agree DirecTV2PC isn't necessary or useful in this scenario, but as I understand the EyeTV box, it takes component input and sends it via USB to the computer - A MAC only.
> 
> It basically records the files on the MAC.


It also works on a PC according to their website, though their main focus is apple ["eye"].
This just seems to be another product like hauppauge offers.


----------



## caseyf5 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello say-what and BattleZone,

I can also use DIRECTV2PC for my HR-34. :eek2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

caseyf5 said:


> I can also use DIRECTV2PC for my HR-34. :eek2:


Not very well. Programs in folders do not show in the playlist.


----------

